#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  CFT - Conselho Federal dos Técnicos Industriais Técnico com registro p responsável de provedor.

## kaarl

Para responsável técnico de provedor. PREFERÊNCIA por profissional de Curitiba ou região;
OU de outra região do Paraná.

tel (41) 3151 0016. Flar c Sr. Carlos.

Ou e-mail para [email protected] Pode enviar seu tel que lhe retornarmos,

----------

